# Happy Father's Day



## MrParacord

To all the father's here! I guess everyone is out having a fun time. 

I grilled yesterday so today is an relaxing day for me.


----------



## catfish

Happy Father's Day to you to. Sitting in Louisville. Met a nice family in Tulsa yesterday. Decided to "gift" them with some paracord items.


----------



## ThreeJ

Happy Father's Day back to you.


----------



## paracord_junkie

Happy fathers day it wasn't too bad let the girlfriend sleep in made her breakfast went out for a bit with the girls had alot of fun. Its girlfriend because im not their bio father I started going out with her amd took them in as my own I don't have any of my own but the girls see me as their dad and I accepted them as mine. It is awesome to be a dad I don't understand why the fathers dont want to be apart of their life they are amazing girls.


----------



## JTB_Cord

paracord_junkie said:


> Happy fathers day it wasn't too bad let the girlfriend sleep in made her breakfast went out for a bit with the girls had alot of fun. Its girlfriend because im not their bio father I started going out with her amd took them in as my own I don't have any of my own but the girls see me as their dad and I accepted them as mine. It is awesome to be a dad I don't understand why the fathers dont want to be apart of their life they are amazing girls.




Anyone can be a father Junkie, but it takes a hell of a man to be a step dad. I had the greatest ever in the world, but lost him two years ago. Being a dad when you don't have to be, hopefully you will have an awesome seat in heaven as far as I'm concerned. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## paracord_junkie

JTB_Cord said:


> Anyone can be a father Junkie, but it takes a hell of a man to be a step dad. I had the greatest ever in the world, but lost him two years ago. Being a dad when you don't have to be, hopefully you will have an awesome seat in heaven as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> JTB Cords
> Paracord Forum


Thanks that actually brought a tear to my eye . Were you a step dad too? Or other reasons ? I love them they are my everything and same with my girlfriend I love them to pieces. 
My favorite one along thise lines is any dick can make a baby but it takes a man to take care of one.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Yep... being a Step-parent is much harder. Especially with teenage girls. My "bonus" girls were 13 and 15 when we got married. Now they're 24 & 26.


----------



## JTB_Cord

paracord_junkie said:


> Thanks that actually brought a tear to my eye . Were you a step dad too? Or other reasons ? I love them they are my everything and same with my girlfriend I love them to pieces.
> My favorite one along thise lines is any dick can make a baby but it takes a man to take care of one.



I'm not a step dad due to the role my step dad played in my life. I celebrated 21 years this past March. He married my mom when I was 7 and I dropped the "step" part there shortly after. He showed me what REAL men can and should do for their loved ones! I commend your efforts to be there for those girls. Any positive, godly, uplifting thing you do for them will make the line a little higher for the man they choose to be in their life. Keep up the good work and as my DAD told me, you're putting stars in your crown!!! 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

Some great stories here guys. I'm a proud father of my 3 and a half year old daughter and I wouldn't trade it for nothing in the world. 

Your so true JTB. It takes a very special person to be a step parent.


----------

